

Ask HN: Need a yardstick for progress... - instakill

After a year of learning Ruby/Rails now, without any prior knowledge of OOP or any sort of programming, how can you tell if you've progressed sufficiently? My self-opinion sways from satisfied to depression about how little I actually know. What is a good way to tell?
======
kellysutton
What can you build, and how quickly can you build it? Probably the 2 best
questions to measure yourself by.

------
a_a_r_o_n
Can you produce something similar to what you've done, but new, with little to
no referring to references?

Are you producing cooler things today than yesterday, according to some
definition of cool?

Are you still discovering new things about Ruby/Rails (insert any technology
here)?

Do you understand my questions? :-)

~~~
instakill
1\. Not as quickly as I'd want, but for the most part, yes. 2\. Definitely.
3\. Absolutely.

